# (H) Achchazu - Krag'Jin  (MH 5/5 - BT 9/9) sucht...



## thebabo (10. März 2008)

Die Gilde Achchazu sucht derzeit wieder Verstärkung für zukünftige Raids


Raidstatus:

Die derzeitigen TBC-Raidinstanzen haben wir alle clear und auf Farmstatus
SSC/TK werden auch mit Twinks geraidet


Wir suchen:

- 1 Heal-Pala
- 1 Melee-Shaman
- 1 Shadow-Priest
- 1 Warlock


Was wir erwarten:

- selbstständige Raidvorbereitung (Taktiken, Videos, Pots/Flasks/Bufffood)
- mindestens 3-5 Tage in der Woche Zeit fürs Raiden - Unsere Raids sind in der Regel von 19 - 23 Uhr (Abweichungen möglich)
- du bist lustig unterwegs (...und auch kommunikativ)
- du bist loyal zur Gilde und den Leuten mit denen du zusammenspielst
- du zeigst Eigeninitiative und Selbstverantwortung
- Teamspeak ist Pflicht!
- wenn du in den nächsten Monaten mit dem Gedanken spielst, mit WoW aufzuhören oder eine Spielpause einzulegen, bewerbe dich nicht! Wir suchen Leute für eine lange gemeinsame Zeit. Dieser Punkt ist sehr wichtig!
- MH und BT Prequest wären ein dickes +
- Vashj-Phiole ist Pflicht


Was wir nicht wollen:

- Lootgeil
- RPG-Style
- Gilden-Hopper
- Beleidigte Leberwürste
- Streithähne 


Was wir bieten:

- Raiden im Highend-Content
- konzentrierter Raid der auch nach Wipes nicht aufgibt
- stets gute Laune im Gchat
- große Gilde (~100 Member) - auch nachts noch Karazhan/ZA-Gruppen



Wenn Interesse besteht, einfach auf www.achchazu.de in unserem Forum bewerben oder im Spiel bei Vega (Gildenleader) oder bei mir (Amdár) melden.


----------



## thebabo (12. März 2008)

wir suchen nun auch einen *warlock*
weiterhin immer noch einen *prot-pala*

bewerbungen auf www.achchazu.de


----------



## thebabo (13. März 2008)

/push

eure chance vor sunwell einzusteigen und an der seit !01.10.2005! erfolgreichen gilde mitzuwirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thebabo (14. März 2008)

/push

need immer noch warlock und protpala!!


----------



## thebabo (17. März 2008)

/push


----------



## thebabo (19. März 2008)

wir suchen nun folgende klassen:

- heal-pala
- prot-pala
- warlock


----------



## Vreth (19. März 2008)

Grüße an Vega von Anub'arak


----------



## thebabo (22. März 2008)

/push


----------



## thebabo (30. März 2008)

prot-pala gefunden!

folgendes wird noch gesucht:
2 x heal-pala
1 x off-warrior
1 x warlock


----------



## thebabo (4. April 2008)

es werden noch folgende klassen gesucht:

1 x heal-pala
1 x melee-shaman


----------



## thebabo (7. April 2008)

/push


----------

